# New horse issues :(



## lornahill (12 January 2015)

Hi All, 

I have recently purchased my first horse. However I am really struggling. I have had him since the end of November and things were going great but lately they have turned a bit sour. He seems to now no longer enjoy being groomed, or even being in my company, when he first arrived he was sane and safe as houses, he could be led to the field with no lead rope, simply following your direction. 

The last week or so hes been a completely different horse? When we hack out he is so forward that its almost unsafe, he simply refuses to walk. when you pull him up form the jog he does and hold him he gets stroppy and basically pulls my arms out of their sockets to get his mouth back, once I give him his mouth back he jogs again? He is ridden in a standard snaffle bridle. He is not this forward in the school, in the school he is a plod and its almost impossible to get him moving? On our hack yesterday he got so rattled up that he was white in foamy sweat. Hes started dragging me to the field to be with his friends, and I am really struggling. 

I have been told it can take years to bond with your horse, but that's such a long time to put up with something so stroppy? Is it true!?

Can anyone offer any advice? Is it possible to get a different bridle and if so what should I be looking at? 

Any bonding tips that may make it easier?

He was so placid, but now if im even 20 minutes late to be turning him out I have hell to pay!? I'm starting to wonder if were just not suited.

People at the yard say that I am expecting too much from a horse in terms of bonding? I expected to have something that would trot over to the gate when I call him in and be a bit more cuddly? 

Thanks.

Lorna


----------



## jrp204 (12 January 2015)

I don't think we've ever had a horse who would do what you want so I wouldn't worry. Don't expect too much but do expect him/her to do what you want. If its being an arse going out to the field take it out in a bridle so you have more control. Have you changed its feed? Is it having too much? I think the time of year is probably not helping, generally they get ridden less and maybe have less turnout so can be a bit more 'bouncy'. Don't give up, get some experienced help, forget about 'bonding' and build up your confidence with him. It will get better.


----------



## lornahill (12 January 2015)

Thanks for this! Someone at my yard said that her horse has always hated her and actually runs away from her which made me feel slightly better! haha. I haven't changed his feed, when I got him he had an issue with his teeth and had to be put on bute to make chewing easier (he is old and had worn away one tooth) he is on a ryegrass haylage and 2 small hard feeds a day made up of alfa A, pasture cubes and a balancer, I am not sure if this is maybe to much for him, this is what I was advised by Dodson and Horrel. I have started to slowly reduce his feed now he is eating more of his haylage again, perhaps I will soon see the difference. I think the grass is starting to come through with this warm wet weather and am wondering if that may be part of the issue. 

I think he may be slightly routine obsessed, I struggle to ride him if hes not been turned out first, he's just so forward if he hasn't had chance to see his friends!


----------



## Kikke (12 January 2015)

Try taking him off the AA, I know plently of horses that go a bit loopy on it!

Work on handeling if you can, put on a bridle or a headcollar with a rope over the nose for a bit more control and go for a walk, just up and down to the field, in the school and around the yard first. Make sure he stands still and keeps out of you space when you ask him to. Even feeding him, put it on the ground and stay with it ask him to wait till you tell he can eat. it is all about recpet and him knowing you are boss or packleader!
At this stage I would not go for him liking you, go for him respecting you and the like will come later on!


----------



## Midlifecrisis (12 January 2015)

Don't give up Lorna it really is early days...lots of good advice given already regarding feed and handling...everyone has low points and this bit of the year can be tough anyway. Keep on with routine and respect and over ride any nervousness if you can - treat him firmly and fairly and things will turn for you.


----------



## Princess Rosie (12 January 2015)

I would take him off the Alfa a also, have you tried him just on hay rather than haylage? I know a number of horses that don't cope well with haylage also (my mare being one of them!).

Remember it is early days and can take a while to settle into a new home and a new mum!


----------



## wench (12 January 2015)

Agree with the others... cut out all hard feed, except for maybe a lo-cal balancer if needed. Also hay instead of haylage if possible.

If hes being a horror to handle, I can recommend the Monty Roberts Dually headcollar. It comes with a DVD so you can do groundwork with your horse, and get him used to behaving a bit better!

Is horse on DIY or full livery?


----------



## Shay (14 January 2015)

Its called the "new pony horrors".  The first time it happened to us I nearly died of panic.  (Well - not literally, but you get my point...)  Somewhere between 2 and 6 months after being sold Ned finally figures out he isn't going back to his old owner and needs to try to figure out what this new one is all about.  So they start pushing boundaries.  What happens if I do this?  Can I get away with that?  And more often than not it leads to owner meltdown - even when you are actually expecting it to happen!  Hang on in there - it will come right.  Keep firm boundaries and he will come to respect them.  And revoke his feeding privileges.  Swap Alfa A to a low cal chaff, or remove it all together.  Swap haylage for hay.  If you have the chance lunge before hacks to see if he will calm.  You'll get there.


----------



## WindyStacks (15 January 2015)

The thing that stands out to me is that he needs bute to eat! (As sold to you)

What has your vet said about his teeth? 

It's all a bit strange - we need to know more. 

What's his day like?

It doesn't take years to bond, although I'll agree, sometimes a horse just doesn't like you. One of mine put me in the ground and stamped in me - a lamb with other people, I was the wicked woman who took him away from his mummy when he was ten (big can of worms there!).


----------



## JJS (18 January 2015)

Shay said:



			Its called the "new pony horrors".  The first time it happened to us I nearly died of panic.  (Well - not literally, but you get my point...)  Somewhere between 2 and 6 months after being sold Ned finally figures out he isn't going back to his old owner and needs to try to figure out what this new one is all about.  So they start pushing boundaries.  What happens if I do this?  Can I get away with that?  And more often than not it leads to owner meltdown - even when you are actually expecting it to happen!  Hang on in there - it will come right.  Keep firm boundaries and he will come to respect them.
		
Click to expand...

This is very true! Also, you might find that the colder weather isn't helping - it often seems to put the wind up their tails!


----------



## shmoo (19 January 2015)

Hi, I have a new horse at the moment too, and totally understand what you're going through.  I totally agree with OP re the Alfa A - it can get them very hot.  What breed, age, height is your horse?

Is it possible he is becoming attached to another in the herd, sounds similar to my last mare who fell head over hoofs for one of her field mates and was a complete monster when I dared to separate them.

The bute when you got him would have taken the 'edge off' regarding most things I would say, if his behaviour has changed since he came off it could well be pain related - perhaps saddle fit? Horses on the whole are massively forgiving and will accept and go along with most things, only complaining when it simply becomes too much...

It took me a good 6 months to bond with my mare, after a year I felt we really knew one another.  I was in the odd situation of having my very novice daughter with a new pony too and I spent a lot of time with my mare just in hand due to various health issues we never fully overcame, but those sessions in the school with me playing with mine and my daughter repeating PC dressage tests over and over helped immensely.  Is this something you can do?

They will as OP said be testing you, if you aren't as experienced as the last home the will push the envelope. Lessons may help, but we don't all have endless pots of money I know  Print yourself some dressage tests, go to a school and work on it until you know it off by heart.  Lunge first if pony is too fresh, get on on the lunge with a friend if you want to.  A dually is a brilliant idea too.  Do some join up, look it up on line if you don't know how (I didn't) it really does work. 

Don't forget TB's especially are very OCD about timing... It takes time with a new horse, I really feel for you.    Never easy, keep us all informed? 

Remember a feed merchant is there to sell feed, seek advice from another owner with a similar type/temperament as yours - their advice will be impartial.

PS. I'm no expert in any way, this just helped me a lot with mine


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (19 January 2015)

OP, I am a feed merchant and I wouldn't sell you anything you didn't need, honest!  If he needs a chaff to bulk out his feed quit the Alfa A and try a Hi-fi one instead, loads of info on the Dengie website.  Their Healthy Hooves (which also comes in a molasses free version) is a complete food, so you could cut all your three bags out and just feed the one.


----------



## Orangehorse (19 January 2015)

I have had mine for 14 years and he doesn't neigh and trot over when I go to the gate!  He will come if he thinks there might be some food, or a nice warm stable and he is cold, otherwise it is "come and get me."


----------



## shmoo (19 January 2015)

Sorry OP I didn't really mean that... what I meant was going on spillers or dengie or top spec site and asking their nutritionists what to feed isn't the best idea...Well for me it hasn't been. they will only promote their products ?? Going to my local feed shop after talking to other people worked best for me.


----------



## shmoo (19 January 2015)

But on the other side I'm now 3 weeks in with my new horse and he always neighs at me, can't ride him though, naps and bucks and kicks out at others, but is very chatty. Be careful what you wish for.....


----------



## Fun Times (25 January 2015)

Sorting his feed is number one priority in my book. Also getting him off haylage on to hay...a surprising number of horses go loopy on haylage. Carrots can also be a trigger for some horses as they are high sugar. Then you need to consider his exercise routine. I don't know much about your horse but mine is awful if not ridden four or five times a week. And when you take him in the arena, unless he has health issues, you need to make him work and not let him idle about. If you can get rid of the excess energy through structured training in the arena, hacking will be much safer. 

Finally, get a decent instructor to help you on a regular basis. I have been riding for over thirty years and without the help of my two experienced friends at the moment with a horse going throuh a tricky phase, I would be up the creek. Everyone needs help some times.


----------



## SO1 (25 January 2015)

Do you know what his routine was in his previous home and what he was fed, if you are able to replicate that as much as possible this may help him settle as it will make life seem more familiar to him.

If he is an older horse that was in his previous home a long time he may have got used to going certain rides and not used to new experiences so give him time do you hack out alone or in company. The first month of so of new owner/new yard combination he may have been quiet due to being tired as if he is not relaxed he might not have been sleeping or resting enough to have the energy to express himself.


----------

